# CA Security Suite Problems?



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi,
I have been using e-trust security suite for the past year. the license just ran out so I paid for a new one for the next 365 days. Had trouble downloading it. Ca Tech support gave me another link to download it. Now when I installed it the firewall component comes up with this error:

" Erro E9027: unable to install Ca Personal Firewall. Component result:0"

So I currently have no firewall installed. I installs 3/4 of the way before that message appears and then just stops installing and disappears. anybody else had this problem?

Also the Ca Anti-spyware component has an Exclamation mark in a yellow triangle and above it, it says "Attention Needed".The antispyware seems to want me to update it, but when I do it doesn't seem to have any effect on it. When I boot my pc I get an error message saying:

"You do not have sufficient privileges to use Ca Anti-spyware to quarantine spyware or manage CA Anti-spyware. Ca Anti-spyware will continue to run, but you can only scan for spyware."

Another message tells me to "try to log on as Administrator". 

This is my personal pc and I am logged on as "Computer Administrator". Anyone know how to fix this?

Another error message while installing the suite says " could not register the product" or something to that effect.

I don't know why all these errors are coming up, the last version of e-trust was great and I had no problems...I'm starting to regret renewing the licence for another year  

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks 

Uly


----------



## PCfier (May 16, 2007)

I got this exact same error. It is caused by incomplete de-install of an older version of what ever CA package you are trying to install again. I just spent the last four hours on it and finally got it fixed. 

Things to check.

--References to etrust and computer associates need to be removed from the registry. 

I usually remove the directory that's involved, (in this case CA), and then run a registry cleaner to automatically remove all the registry pointers to its deleted file. Saves a lot of work. You may also have to remove the CA directory in the Application Data folder of the "all users" directory in the list of users under c:\documents and Settings. Any old versions of Pest Patrol (before CA purchased it) must be removed. There is a section in the registry involving "installs." The MSI "uninstall" pointers to etrust Computer Associates components must be removed. Also, auto runs must be cleared of pointers that might start CA components like Pest Patrol real time. These can be found in the run folder under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and HKEY_CURRENT_USERS /software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion,

--Related services (settings, control panel, Administrative Tools Services) also need to be removed including CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Services, HIPS services (fire wall), shut down the CaCCProvSP and remove it from services start up. 

All of these things must occur before the problem will go away. Hope this helps. If you still have this problem and want the above in more detail write back and I'll post more specifics. As always, back up the registry before making changes to it.


----------



## words (May 16, 2007)

Yea Mate,

I have CA Internet Security Suite installed on my PC (2nd year) and have had a good experience with the software and with their Customer Service Department. Have you interacted with their Cust Serv/Technical Service Department about this? Whenever I've had a problem they always were patient with me. Although they didn't always have the answer.

That's why I use the internet, tech forums, and also local PC clubs to learn about how the PC thinks.

Words


----------



## StevieT (May 22, 2007)

Hi Words,
I see you talk about the Cust Serv/Technical Service Department. How do I get on to them. I have had CA Security Center running for some time now, but have started getting an error every time saying that "Security Center encountered an error while downloading and installing components. Please check your settings." I want to get hold of somebody at CA to find out what to do, but I can't find an e-mail address or link that gets me past the automated FAQs pages.


----------



## words (May 16, 2007)

http://home3.ca.com/Support/TechSupport.aspx

>	Web Support (Free!)

>	Live Chat with Tech Support (Free!)

Hi,

If you copy and paste the above URL you will be taken to Computer Associate's (CA) Internet Security technical support page. They offer free live chat with a tech support person, as well as a knowledge base. These services are offered for free.

I first suggest you do a search on their knowledge base to see if anyone has had your problem. If that doesn't help try their online live chat. It's best to have your problem documented in writing so that your clear of the details when you chat with these tech folks.

Be sure to ask how's the weather in Mumbai or Bangalore at the end of the call. It should be hot Summer in that part of the world right now.

Later, Words


----------



## StevieT (May 22, 2007)

I'll let you know how I get on. Right now I could do with a bit of Mumbai weather as well!!!

Steve


----------



## rjsc2000 (May 31, 2007)

Hi

i'm getting the same error and the tech guy couldn't help me. he told me it was an incompatibility with my license, since it was bought for XP.

I've removed many things from the registry but no luck.

Any other ideas?

thank you

ricardo carvalho


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

RICARDO CARVALHO   YOU CAN'T BE A FOOTBALLER BY ANY CHANCE FROM CHELSEA


----------



## SkippyV (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the same problems and error messages. After initially installing the CA Suite my pc would attempt to boot and automatically shut down part way through the boot sequence. If I started it again it would automatically boot to Safe Mode. A tech sent me detailed instructions via email on manually removing the program and that solved the problem of shuting down during the boot sequence, but I couldn't get the anti-virus or firewall to install correctly (I got the E9027 error and a message about not being able to register).

After about an hour on the online chat with a tech during which she said she ran a check of my system and removed all conflicting software, I was able to reboot and apparently install successfully, at least it completed the install without either message. However, when I rebooted after the install I was back to where I'd started, i.e. it would shut down mid way through boot and the next attempt resulted in a boot to safe mode.

Another hour on the chat line with a tech during which we did a manual uninstall. She could not offer me any hope that this would really change anything or that I wouldn't simply loop through the same series of uninstalls, reinstalls, boot problems, etc. so I asked if she could simply authorize a refund. My issue was "escalated" on the chat line, a different person joined the chat, I explained the problem briefly and she apologized and authorized the refund. I was given a refund authorization number and we ended the chat.

Now I'm on my way to learning how to backup and edit the registry to remove CA completely (I'm able to boot successfully but there are still CA entries) and looking for alternative anti-virus and firewall programs. If anyone cares to point me to resources or tutorials online for either of these it would be much appreciated.


----------



## StevieT (May 22, 2007)

I have to say that on Saturday I got on to the live chat. The mystery person at the other end got me to a web address which told me how to put a new address for the updates to look in. Then I had to get it to do an update and it worked first time. I was quite amazed really, but have a bit of new faith in CA now.

Many thanks to all those that helped and sympathies to those who still have problems.

Steve


----------



## brhodewalt (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know why a developer would not want to share the existence of an installation's log file with the world. However, I got through about five different attempts at uninstalling CA Anti-Virus (so I could reinstall after fixing a problem with the system date, which "expired" my first installation), and then I discovered c:\caavsetupLog.txt. Every attempted transaction (file copies, etc.) is recorded here, including -- in my case -- the last one, whose failure was preventing the installation. It was a file copy that failed because of a locked file (\windows\system32\drivers\vet-filt.sys, apparently locked by a system-tray process created by CA during the failed installs). I booted into Safe mode and deleted the file. That was all it took. I did not have to touch the registry or Application Data.

If you end up looking for more files, the "vet" prefix is associated with several of these files in system32 and system32\drivers. I would guess it stands for Virus eTrust or something reserved by CA.

Hope this helps someone.

Bruce


----------



## computervirusrem (Apr 23, 2006)

Hope this helps: (I FOUND THIS - it is not mine. I take no credit. I wish no blame)

How to install CA Anti-Spyware: Error E9027 
http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=217199
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to install CA Anti-Spyware:

When Installing CA Anti-Spyware, if E9027 appears, it's necessary to uninstall CA software and reinstall into a renamed program directory location for successful installation to occur. Before uninstall of the non-working CA Anti-Spyware, I inserted "_old" into the name of all files in the CA / Program directory. Example: "file_old.exe." After reboot, it was easy to remove these files / folders.

I next used Dial-a-fix to correct window permissions (click hammer at bottom/ choose windows permissions), and CCleaner to remove all unwanted file garbage from registry and the windows area. Finally, I cleaned the registry with jv16 power tools. Note: unplugged my DSL modem. Next turned off my NOD32 antivirus and Komodo firewall. Installed CA Anti-spyware flawlessly. On reboot, antivirus and firewall appear as they should, as does the CA Anti-Spyware. Connected the DLS modem. "!" on Anti-Spyware means it needs to scan the computer and then have an update run.

Dial-a-fix
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4899.html

CCleaner
http://www.ccleaner.com/

JV16 PT
http://www.macecraft.com/
============================


----------

